# Rahmengröße beim Torque Trailflow



## Matthias3977 (3. März 2010)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mal fragen ob ich bei einer Körpergröße von 195cm und einer Schritlänge von 95cm einen L-Rahmen fahren kann?
Größer gibt's das Torque ja leider nicht. Ich habe vor das Bike mehr als Touren, Endurobike einzusetzen. 
Fährt vielleicht jemand mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen das Torque in Größe L?

Grüße Matthias


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2010)

Tjaaa....ich kenne jemand der so gross ist wie du und sich  (mutig mutig) das trailflow in L bestellt hat. Da es aber noch NIRGENDS probefahrbar ist, kannst du dir nur die Geodaten durchrechnen. 

MIR (202/100) wärs zu klein, selbst das alte in XL ist grenzwertig kurz. 
Also entweder Risikobestellung (und dann ggfs. abbestellen bzw. zurücksenden) oder ein Torque ES nehmen in XL und einen gescheiten Dämpfer dazukaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (3. März 2010)

Hi Matthias,

ich habe ungefähr deine Maße und hab mir das Trailflow in L bestellt.
Wenn du es als Tourenbike nutzen möchtest würde ich mir überlegen einen längeren Vorbau (so um die 90mm würde ich schätzen) und auf jeden Fall eine Sattelstütze mit mindestens 400mm länge zu montieren und evtl. mit etwas Versatz nach hinten.
Laut Canyon wird der Rahmen ja bis zu einer Schrittlänge von 92cm empfohlen, da würde ich mir um die letzten 3cm keine großen sorgen machen.
Und falls es doch nicht passt schickst du es halt wieder zurück. Doof wäre es dann nur so lange darauf gewartet zu haben.

ps wenn es zum Touren fahren sein soll, warum dann kein Torque ES in XL?


----------



## Matthias3977 (4. März 2010)

Hi,

das Torque ES habe ich noch garnicht gesehen gehabt. Hab immer nur im Printkatalog geblättert und da war das noch nicht drin. Ist aber auf jeden Fall eine gute Alternative, obwohl ich wohl auch lieber einen Fox-Dämpfer hätte.
Ist der Monarch-Dämpfer denn eigentlich wirklich schlechter als z.B. der Fox RP23?

Danke Matthias


----------



## Hutfahrer (4. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Lese hier interessiert mit, da wollt ich mal kurz eine Frage stellen, ohne gleich nen Fred aufzumachen..

Würd gern das Trailflow oder Playzone bestellen, aber welche Größe denn nur? Bin 180 groß mit 88 Haxen, die Empfehlung von Canyon springt bei mir genau zwischen L u M rum, ich will (muß) aber auch einige km zum Berg und dort dann auch raufstrampeln. Weiß schon, dass es dafür bessere Radeln gibt, hilft aber nix  
Geht auch darum, ob die Sattelstütze beim M nicht schon sehr weit draussen wär beim normalen Fahren 
Tendiere gefühlsmäßig fast zum L wegen gewisser "Tourentauglichkeit", aber da raten wieder manche ab wegen bergab..was auch wieder logisch ist, soll ja bergab rocken.
Oder is da gar nicht so viel um? Bitte um Ratschläge!!

Grüsse vom RaTlosen Hutfahrer


----------



## whigger (4. März 2010)

Hutfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Lese hier interessiert mit, da wollt ich mal kurz eine Frage stellen, ohne gleich nen Fred aufzumachen..
> 
> ...



Naja, ich würde im Zweifelsfall immer zum kleineren Rahmen greifen. Kannst ja in der tat im Notfall nen längeren Vorbau drauf machen. Ich hab bei einer SL von 82 auch M gewählt. Konnte aber nur das Vertride fahren. Sollte ja bis auf Gabel und Vorbaulänge gleich dem Trailflow sein (was Geo angeht). Ein Kumpel hat bei SL 87 ein ES 9.0 in M und das passt auch perfekt!

Ich denke die Tourentauglichkeit bekommst Du mit dem Vorbau in den Griff, wenn notwendig. Da ist ein zu sperriger Rahmen schon nerviger und viel schwere in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Grüße


----------



## mas7erchief (4. März 2010)

Bin 1,81 und hab 89er SL.
Hab das Torque FR und da musst ich auf jedenfall L wählen, da ich die Sattelstütze weiter aks zur Begrenzung rausziehen musste und mit den Knien in Kurven schon mit dem Lenker kollidierte.
wie das Torque FR mit den neuen Torques zu vergleichen ist weiß ich nicht....aber ich muss sagen so hat das Rad auf jedenfall Top Uphillqualitäten und Berg ab gehts genauso gut....sei es in Downhillpassagen oder engen Single-Trails wo Wendigkeit gefragt ist.

Zum Monarch-Dämpfer. Ein Kumpel hatte ihn nach dem ersten Tag aus seinem ES rausgeworfen. Er wurde sofot undicht und hatte auch keine wirklich gute Performance, da er in der Mitte echt durchrauschte...er hat auf ISX4 gewechselt was Welten waren und danach nochmal zum DHX5 Coil was nochmal Welten waren. Also das Torque ES istn super rad....nur den Dämpfer muss man wechseln meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Monsterwade (4. März 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> ...im Notfall nen längeren Vorbau drauf machen.



Das widerspricht aber einem guten Händling. Hab bei meinem ES 7.0
auf das Mass reduziert, das die Achse des Schnellspanners genau mit
dem Lenker fluchtet. So ist das Bike wesentlich spritziger und genauer 
zu zirkeln. Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber genial.

Zudem: Wieso haben die Dirt-Bikes alle einen so kurzen Vorbau?

Happy Trails
Monster


----------



## ChrisPi (4. März 2010)

Dem kann ich zustimmen,ein kürzerer Vorbau verbessert das Handling deutlich! Wenn der Konfi. zwischen M u. L springt hängt es davon ab was du bevorzugt fährst.Bei technischen,engen Vertride-Trails ist ein kleinerer Rahmen von Vorteil.Ansonsten eher der L,vor allem weil der Radstand beim Tork sowieso ziemlich kurz ist.Der längere Radstand bringt mehr Laufruhe auf ruppigen u. schnellen Trails u. hat auch zum bergauftreten Vorteile.Die Wendigkeit bleibt mit einem kurzen Vorbau voll erhalten


----------



## whigger (4. März 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Das widerspricht aber einem guten Händling. Hab bei meinem ES 7.0
> auf das Mass reduziert, das die Achse des Schnellspanners genau mit
> dem Lenker fluchtet. So ist das Bike wesentlich spritziger und genauer
> zu zirkeln. Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber genial.
> ...



Ja, das ist schon klar. Kurzer Vorbau ist besser für handling, aber ich wollte damit klar machen, dass ich eher den etwas längeren Vorbau in Kauf nehme und erhalte mir die Flexibilität, als dass ich (möglicherweise) einen zu langen Rahmen unterm Hintern hab. Bei der Variante mit dem Vorbau kann man halt ein bisschen ausprobieren, wobei genau das mit dem großen Rahmen eben nicht geht.

Mir stellt sich halt die Frage was da mehr ins Gewicht fällt.... Ist der veränderte Vorbau zu hinderlich, ist er schnell wieder getauscht. Wenn der Rahmen aber der limitierende Faktor ist, dann schaut man in die Röhre


----------



## leeresblatt (4. März 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Die Wendigkeit bleibt mit einem kurzen Vorbau voll erhalten



das denk ich nicht, da ein längerer Radstand. wenn ich an einen Flugzeugträger nen kürzeren Vorbau dran mache, wird der dadurch nicht wendiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (5. März 2010)

Ich hab natürlich die Wendigkeit in Größe "L" gemeint.Ein "M"-Rahmen mit gleichem Vorbau ist trotzdem etwas wendiger.Aber bevor jemand mit 80mm Vorbau o. länger rumfährt würd ich eher den größeren Rahmen nehmen mit kurzem Vorbau.Der Radstand ist selbst bei Größe L noch bei weitem nicht zu lange für technische Abfahrten


----------



## whigger (5. März 2010)

Im Prinzip sind das ja fast genau die Unterschiede, welche das Alpinist zum Trailflow hat, über die wir uns hier unterhalten. Ein Trailflow in L ist dann fast schon ein Alpinist in M


----------



## sh0rt (8. März 2010)

Hutfahrer schrieb:


> Tendiere gefühlsmäßig fast zum L wegen gewisser "Tourentauglichkeit", aber da raten wieder manche ab wegen bergab..was auch wieder logisch ist, soll ja bergab rocken.
> Oder is da gar nicht so viel um? Bitte um Ratschläge!!



Der Radstand macht sich schon bemerkbar, ich bin letztes Jahr vom Bergamont Threesome zum Speci Pitch gewechselt. Ein Unterschied von 1116mm BGM zum 1183mm Speci. Bei den ersten Ausfahrten merkte man deutlich, dass man vorher einen kürzeren Radstand hatte 

Am ende muss ich aber sagen, dass es nachdem man sich daran gewöhnt hat, nicht stört. Oberrohr vom Pitch ist so ziemlich die gleiche Länge wie das Trailflow und ich mit 1,89 und 89 SL muss sagen, ich habe bei der Oberrohrlänge zu einem 50er Vorbau gegriffen, da mir 75mm zu sportlich lang waren.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. März 2010)

Woran liegt es, eurer Meinung nach, dass Canyon keine XL Rahmen mehr für die neuen Torques baut??
Mit ner 97er SL kann ich mir einen L wohl knicken.


----------



## Matthias3977 (9. März 2010)

Hi,

also ich hab mir jetzt eins in L bestellt. Hab meine Schrittlänge nochmal ohne Schuhe gemessen, und komme genau auf 92 cm. Somit sollte das ja passen. Mal schauen wenn es da ist, im Notfall werde ich es wieder zurückschicken.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## sh0rt (9. März 2010)

97cm sind aber auch lange Stelzen 
Das Torque ES gibt es in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. März 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> 97cm sind aber auch lange Stelzen
> Das Torque ES gibt es in XL.



Das Torque ist erst für nächstes Jahr geplant.
Da das ES 2010 schon nicht mehr im Katalog ist vermute ich, dass es 2011 raus ist.
Evtl. lese wir hier auch nen offiziellen Text zum XL Rahmen


----------



## Tosk (9. März 2010)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage zur Grösse. 
Habe bei 170cm und SL von 77cm ein Trailflow 2010 Grösse S bestellt.
Scheint ok zu sein.
Bei den GEO Daten steht 16,5 Zoll, 390mm. 16,5 Zoll wäre aber 419mm.
(2009 war Grösse S 16,5 zoll 426mm)
Bin gerade etwas verwirrt. 
Wer weis mehr.

Viele Grüsse Tosk.


----------



## whigger (9. März 2010)

Sollte super passen! Ich hab SL 82cm und M gewählt. Ich hab das Vertride probegefahren und kam prima zurecht mit M....


----------



## leeresblatt (9. März 2010)

Tosk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage zur Grösse.
> Habe bei 170cm und SL von 77cm ein Trailflow 2010 Grösse S bestellt.
> Scheint ok zu sein.
> ...



vergiss die Rahmengröße, schau auf die Oberrohrlänge. hier kannst du die emfohlene Länge errechnen lassen:
http://www.bikegalerie.de/rahmengroesse2


----------



## fub (10. März 2010)

@ leeresblatt, ich glaube du hast vollkommen Recht, dass man sein Rad mehr nach der Oberrohrlänge kaufen sollte als der Sitzrohrlänge. Aber ich weiß nicht ob der angegebene Rechner noch wirklich zutreffend ist, da er scheinbar schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen zu sein scheint. In den letzten Jahren hat sich gerade im Enduro bereich viel geändert (längere Gabeln, noch breitere Lenker und kürzere Vorbauten). Daher würde ich das Ergebnis aus dem Rechner nur als einen groben Richtwert betrachten.

Werd morgen mal zu Canyon fahren und gucken ob mir das Torque ES in L passt, falls dem so ist dürfte es mit dem Trailflow ja auch keine Probleme geben bin mal sehr gespannt.


----------



## ChrisPi (11. März 2010)

Die Oberrohrlänge spielt vielleicht bei CC-Bikes u. Rennrädern eine große Rolle,aber weniger bei Freeride u. Endurobikes.Entscheidend ist das Reach u. Stack Maß für die richtige Position am Bike.Damit kann man jedes Bike mit seinem eigenen Bike vergleichen.Ich hatte die Werte mal bei Canyon angefragt,weiß aber nix mehr auswendig
Das ganze gilt aber in erster Linie wenn man auf dem Bike steht,also wenns bergab geht und da liegt ja im Normalfall die Priorität


----------



## fub (11. März 2010)

stack=(Gabeleinbaulänge+Steuerrohrlänge)*sin(Lenkwinkel)-Tretlageroffset
reach=(Vorderradnabe-Tretlager
Abstand)-(Gabeleinbaulänge+Steuerrohrlänge)*cos(Lenkwinkel)

Ich glaube das müsste ungefähr hinkommen oder? 

War heute das Torque ES in L Probefahren (Sl 95cm Körpergröße 197cm)und es hat echt gut gepasst, aber ich würde trotzdem eine 420er stütze mit etwas offset bevorzugen. Und die neuen Torques sehen einfach super aus!!!

Hoffe das hilft weiter


----------



## freefalling (12. März 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich will mich auch mal hier mit einreihen.

Bin ca. 172cm mit SL 82cm und will mir auch das Trailflow bestellen. Das  PPS spuckt die Größe "M" aus. Aber eben ganz knapp, nur 2cm weniger bei  der SL (Meßfehler oder Toleranz  )  und es würde ein "S" rauskommen.

Da aber hier oft das persönliche Feeling mehr wert ist als theoretische  Meßwerte wollte ich Euch mal fragen wozu ihr mir raten würdet, bzw. wie  Eure Erfahrungen sind.

Probefahren fällt für mich leider total aus   (viel zu weit weg.)

Thankx im voraus! 

Cheers, SteVe


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2010)

Bei Touren  und DH eher länger,
bei FR usw eher kompakter. 

Keiner hat bislang das neue Torque!


----------



## christophersch (16. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir gerade das frx in M bestellt. Ich bin 186.5cm groß.
Da ein Big- Bike ja eher länger ist und ich es eher für Freeride denn Downhill benutze denke ich geht das klar. Ist sicherlich auch ne Gewöhnungssache...(nen Kumpel,183, fährt sogar S!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benchmark (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hol mal eben den Thread aus der Versenkung..

Tips für die richtige Rahmengröße nerven, ist mir klar soweit

Nur wenn ich hier die ganzen Größenangaben anschaue kommt es mir vor, als hätte ich ziemlich kurze Beine. Bin 176 cm groß bei einer SL von 79 cm exclusive Gehänge... PPS rät zu S (2 cm zu M). Da ja aber bekanntlich die Oberrohrlänge gewichtiger als die Sattelhöhe ist, frag ich mich ob ich mit nem verhältnismäßig langen Oberkörper nicht doch lieber M bestellen soll? Sagen wir mal, Einsatzberich "Allround"

Meinungen sind gewünscht und erwartet


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2010)

benchmark schrieb:


> ... Bin 176 cm groß bei einer SL von 79 cm *exclusive Gehänge*... PPS rät zu S (2 cm zu M). ...



Meinst du jetzt dass du ein exclusives Gehänge hast oder dass du nur bis Unterkante Gehänge gemessen hast 

Wenn es so ist wie du schreibst und du ein Sitzriese bist, dann brauchst du das M.


----------



## benchmark (9. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt dass du ein exclusives Gehänge hast oder dass du nur bis Unterkante Gehänge gemessen hast
> 
> Wenn es so ist wie du schreibst und du ein Sitzriese bist, dann brauchst du das M.



Bestens, hab ich auch vermutet..danke.

Werd trotzdem vielleicht mal nach Koblenz, bissl probefahren.


----------



## steveo282 (9. Juli 2010)

benchmark schrieb:


> Ich hol mal eben den Thread aus der Versenkung..
> 
> Tips für die richtige Rahmengröße nerven, ist mir klar soweit
> 
> ...


same bei mir .. 174 klein ,78 cm schrittlänge ..
hab nen playzone in M komme super damit klar, auch wenn meine nüsse auf dem oberohr liegen


----------



## Steppenwolf-FS (6. August 2010)

Hallo,
habe mir ein Torque FRX in Rahmengröße M gekauft.
Bin gestern mal eine kurze Runde zur Probe gefahren. Bin nun am überlegen ob es die Richtige Rahmengröße ist.
Bin 184 cm groß, Schrittlänge ca. 88 - 89 cm.
Beim fahren hab ich ein gutes Gefühl auf dem Bike gehabt.
Das einzige was mich stört bzw. unsicher macht, dass es die richtige Rahmengröße ist, ist das wenn ich im sitzen fahrend stärker einlenke die Knie den Lenker berühren.
Ist das normal bei nem Freeride / Downhill Bike??
Was sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl der Rahmengröße??
Danke für Antworten.

schönen Gruß
Pascal


----------



## benchmark (7. August 2010)

Steppenwolf-FS schrieb:


> Beim fahren hab ich ein gutes Gefühl auf dem Bike gehabt.


----------



## whigger (8. August 2010)

Naja, ich denke Du hast schon die richtige Größe. Wenn Du L nimmst, dann ist das Bike nicht mehr so agil und wendig. Dass der Lenker ans Knie kommt könnte auch daran liegen, dass er halt recht breit ist. Ich hab auf dem Trailflow den Race Face Atlas FR mit vollen 785 mm drauf und wenn ich da richtig weit einlenke, berühre ich sogar mehr als nur mein Knie;-)

Wenn sich Dein Bike beim Fahren gut anfühlt, brauchst Du Dir doch keine Gedanken mehr zu machen....


----------



## playz (4. Juni 2011)

Wohl eine never ending story mit der Rahmengröße...

Bin 1,83 und habe eine SL vom 89cm. Habe mir das Trailflow (2011) jetzt in L bestellt auch wenn ich mir ein bisschen unsicher bin.

Vllt kann jemand der vor dem gleichen Problem stand seine Erfahrung mal weitergeben.

Thx


----------



## bobane (29. Januar 2012)

ich hatte am donnerstag das trailflow in l bekommen. meine sl ist zwischen 85-87cm (hab immer mal wieder abweichungen bei der messung) und 188cm größe. ich war mir auch unsicher und habe mich beim service beraten lassen, da das pps je nach schrittlänge zwischen m und l wechselte. ergebnis des anrufs: wenn sie auch tourenorientiert fahren möchten, dann lieber l. als ich nach dem aufbau zur probe drauf saß fand ich es schon etwas zu groß, beim fahren war das handling gut, aber vom gefühl her konnte ich es mir in "m", evtl dann mit dem 80mm vorbau des "l", besser vorstellen. vielleicht ist es nur gewöhnungssache, aber ich hab das auch schon bei anderen rädern gemerkt, dass mir etwas kleinere besser liegen.
am montag bring ichs wieder zur post und hoffe, dass der umtausch schnell von statten geht, denn das bike ist ansonsten n echter knüller!
@ playz: schau mal google unter dem stichworten "short torso, long legs, frame size" (bei mir ists ein relativ langer torso und relativ kurze beine, bei dir eher ungekehrt). es gibt mehrere artikel in online bikemagazinen, die das problem der rahmengröße aufgreifen, wenn man körpermaße hat, die - gemessen am durchschnitt - unproportional sind. die diskutieren dann, welche oberrohr/sitzrohrlängen einem besser passen würden.
dennoch: probefahrt ist unersetzlich. dann lieber den aufwand mit bestellen und retournieren oder hinfahren betreiben als sich ein paar jahre mit nem unpassenden rahmen abgeben.

hoffe, dass hilft etwas weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch eine Frage.

Ich bin 180cm groß, habe keine große Schrittlänger und bin eher ein Sitzriese als Langbeiner.
Mein 301 fahre ich in L mit 616mm Oberrohrlänge und 45mm Vorbau. Ich könnte ein Torque in L haben...wird mir das passen? Das lange Sattelrohr stört mich etwas, wobei man das etwas kürzen könnte und ich das Torque weniger für sehr technische Trails verwenden würde (eher zum schnell Fahren).

Was meint ihr? zu groß? 581mm Oberrohr beim M mit kurzem Vorbau sind mir doch bestimmt zu kurz, nicht?!


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. Februar 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das lange Sattelrohr stört mich etwas, wobei man das etwas kürzen könnte und ich das Torque weniger für sehr technische Trails verwenden würde (eher zum schnell Fahren).


 
Das Sattelrohr würde ich so lassen wie es ist. Es macht einen Höllenaufwand das Ober- und Unterrohr wieder anzuschweißen!


----------



## nismo2002 (1. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Das Sattelrohr würde ich so lassen wie es ist. Es macht einen Höllenaufwand das Ober- und Unterrohr wieder anzuschweißen!



Man kann das Sattelrohr kürzen.
Allerdings nur 2-3cm (und ohne die Schweißnähte zu öffnen natürlich) und die Rahmengarantie ist pfutsch!!


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Februar 2012)

Die Garantie wäre mir wurscht und die 2-3cm machen schon einen recht großen Unterschied, finde ich.
Die Frage ist halt wirklich, ob mir der Rahmen nicht zu groß ist. Hmhmhm.


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. Februar 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Garantie wäre mir wurscht und die 2-3cm machen schon einen recht großen Unterschied, finde ich.
> Die Frage ist halt wirklich, ob mir der Rahmen nicht zu groß ist. Hmhmhm.


 

Bist Du am untersten Limit in der Sattelstellung downhill?? Also verhindert das über dem Gusset befindliche Oberrohr das weitere Einschieben der Sattelstütze?

Oha...was macht denn die Oberrohrlänge?? Oder bist du ein wahrer Sitzriese???

Beste Grüße


----------



## Xah88 (1. Februar 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Garantie wäre mir wurscht und die 2-3cm machen schon einen recht großen Unterschied, finde ich.
> Die Frage ist halt wirklich, ob mir der Rahmen nicht zu groß ist. Hmhmhm.


 

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit einem Playzone L auch (Schrittlänge 86 cm, Körpergröße 1,88m). 

War auch drauf und dran, das Sitzrohr kürzen zu lassen, habe mir jetzt aber einfach einen M-Rahmen geholt. (vorher schon extra RR-Sattel aufgezogen + Sattelstange die direkt den Sattel aufnimmt gekauft/ungekrümmt...fand es aber immernoch viel zu hoch)

Vielleicht solltest du auch darüber nachdenken dir einfach einen M-Rahmen zu holen ?!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd4two (1. Februar 2012)

also ich hab größe L und bin zufrieden meine Maße sind 186 cm große und sl. 
hab ich 89-90, 
bin zwar noch nicht gefahren aber selbst wenn ich drauf sitzt fühlt 
es sich sehr gut an
und wen es nicht passen sollte kann man immer noch etwas 
am Vorbau machen da der mitgelieferte 80er durch ein kleineren austauschen 
kann


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Februar 2012)

Okay, danke. Dann wird's doch nciht der L Rahmen. Schade, er wäre günstig gewesen. M wird mir aberr bestimmt zu kurz sein...noch einmal schade.


----------



## nismo2002 (2. Februar 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Dann wird's doch nciht der L Rahmen. Schade, er wäre günstig gewesen. M wird mir aberr bestimmt zu kurz sein...noch einmal schade.



Das "zu kurz" glaube ich nicht.
Ich bin 184/SL86 und damit genau zwischen M & L - ich fahre:
- das Torque in M (für Spaß "bergab").
- das XC in L (für "Touren").

>> Ich würde dir beim Torque definitiv zum M raten!!
(für mehr Tourentauglichkeit kannst du noch mit einem längeren Vorbau spielen)


----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2012)

Hi,
ich leiste einfach mal meinen Beitrag. Ich bin 184 cm groß und meine Schrittänge beträgt ca. 84 cm (also auch eher kurze Beine im Verhältnis zum Torso). Das Canyon PPS sagt M. Mein Nerve hab ich in M und ich bin damit glücklich. Ich fahr allgemein lieber ein kleines, wendiges, spritziges Bike. Hab mir das '12er Trailflow jetzt in M geordert. Ich bin mir sicher die Größe passt! Mit Spacern und 'nem "bissel" längeren Vorbau kann man notfalls noch variieren. Auch den Sattel kann man minimal weiter vorne klemmen um so weiter hinten im Bike zu sitzen. Ich denke in L verliert das Torque das verspielte Handling. Sobald ichs habe (KW14) werde ich mal berichten.


----------



## Blue729 (8. Juli 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich leiste einfach mal meinen Beitrag. Ich bin 184 cm groß und meine Schrittänge beträgt ca. 84 cm (also auch eher kurze Beine im Verhältnis zum Torso). Das Canyon PPS sagt M. Mein Nerve hab ich in M und ich bin damit glücklich. Ich fahr allgemein lieber ein kleines, wendiges, spritziges Bike. Hab mir das '12er Trailflow jetzt in M geordert. Ich bin mir sicher die Größe passt! Mit Spacern und 'nem "bissel" längeren Vorbau kann man notfalls noch variieren. Auch den Sattel kann man minimal weiter vorne klemmen um so weiter hinten im Bike zu sitzen. Ich denke in L verliert das Torque das verspielte Handling. Sobald ichs habe (KW14) werde ich mal berichten.



Woher kommt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass ein L Rahmen schlechter zu handeln ist?


----------



## bobane (8. Juli 2012)

ein l kann je nach streckenprofil besser oder schlechter zu handeln sein, beispielsweise kann sich der radstand von m auf l vergrößeren. dann hast du vergleichsweise mehr laufruhe im ruppigen, aber bei engem kurvenradius lässt sich das ding nicht so einfach "um die ecke bringen"  na ja, und außerdem ist das handling auch schlechter, wenn einem aufgrund kurzer beine beim l-rahmen die tränen in die augen steigen weil der sattel oder das oberrohr die kronjuwelen bearbeiten


----------



## nismo2002 (11. Juli 2012)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass ein L Rahmen schlechter zu handeln ist?



...von vielen Bikern mit genau diesen Körpermaßen (zwischen M & L), welche dieses Gerücht verbreiten, weil sie mit Ihren Erfahrungen anderen Bikern die Entscheidung zur richtigen Rahmengröße leichter machen wollen.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. August 2013)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass ein L Rahmen schlechter zu handeln ist?



Das ist einfach eine Tatsache! Hier geht's um Leute die genau zwischen zwei Größen liegen! Wenn man für einen L Rahmen die passenden Körpermaße hat gibt's ja auch keine Diskussionen! Liegt man zwischen zwei Größen gilt nach wie vor "Touren großer Rahmen, sportliche Fahrweise kleiner Rahmen!". Es hängt außer vom Einsatzzweck auch von anderen Faktoren ab! Jemand der aus dem Dirt/Street Bereich zum Freeriden kommt wird wohl wenn er zwischen zwei Größen liegt eher zum kleineren Rahmen greifen. Aber es is nunmal eine Tatsache das man ein kleiners Bike mit kürzerem Radstand besser durch enge Anlieger pushen kann, es leichter in der Luft kontrollieren kann, es leichter auf's Hinterrad ziehen kann, ... und ein größerer Rahmen hat andere Vorteile! Z.B. mehr Laufruhe durch einen längeren Radstand! Aber Fakt is und bleibt: "M is agiler wie L"!

Hab ein Nerve AM für Touren in L und bin glücklich damit! Mein Torque hab ich in M und würde ungern ein L fahren wollen!


----------



## Super4lex93 (2. November 2013)

Servus! Ich bin bin ganz neu hier und habe mir letzte Woche hier im Bikemarkt ein Torque FR geholt... Ich bin 184cm groß und habe dem M Rahmen weil das bike super Günstig war und ich nur ein kleines budget hatte... also ich kenn mich nicht groß aus und habe noch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit dem kleinen Rahmen gemacht... würdet ihr mir raten diesen zu verkaufen und mir einen in L zu suchen? Und wie Groß ist denn der unterschied zwischen dem M und dem L?

PS: Ich selbst würde sagen ich fahre lieber bergab aber mir ist es auch wichtig das mein bike zu fast jedem punkt kommt! 

Gruß Alex!


----------

